

Adaptive Path Releases iWitness - bostonaholic
http://adaptivepath.com/work/iwitness

======
bostonaholic
As was mentioned in the video, iWitness is open-source:
<https://github.com/adaptivepath/iWitness>

------
SkyMarshal
Very cool. Sounds like what the original Color was supposed to be, but
extended way beyond photos, and leveraging already-existing online media
services/networks instead of building one from scratch. And FOSS too,
brilliant.

One usability issue - Edit - nm, figured it out. scroll with arrow keys.

------
simonster
It only works with WebKit. What features does it need that are supported by
WebKit but not Gecko?

------
taylorbuley
"There's never been an easy way to explore social media content from a
particular time and place."

I have a hard time believing this.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Got any other examples?

Google Plus sort of does this with it's "Nearby" stream, but I can't think of
any other such services that are built around search-by-location like this.

~~~
taylorbuley
I've definitely seen searching by lat/lng, e.g.
[http://search.twitter.com/search.json?q=cant%20wait%20for%20...](http://search.twitter.com/search.json?q=cant%20wait%20for%20sunday&rpp=100&lang=en&geocode=32.9310417,-80.0364981,50mi)

I would guess it's the "by time" filter that makes this unique

------
quadrant6
A useful app, though overshadowed by the clunky looking & feeling UI.

